# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Dual booting Ubuntu and Mac via bootcamp

## guitarboy

alright, so i'm buying a macbook pro 13'' and getting an imac 'for graduation'
so i'm going to dualboot win 7 on the imac for games, so the macbook should be good for ubuntu/kubuntu, yes?
is partitioning with boot camp and installing ubuntu easy or does it require different steps then a regular dualboot or full install? and which version should i get? 32 bit, right?
oh, and i'll be on way more often when i get a laptop that can run 2 things at once without taking an hour to load a webpage

----------


## ninja9578

Boot camp won't dual boot Linux.  Install Ubuntu on your Windows partition.  Boot camp will show you OSX and Windows.  When you click on Windows, GRUB will show up, from there you can go to Linux or Windows.

----------


## guitarboy

I see.
Sounds good, I'll let you guys know when i get it up.

----------

